# Help, my husband wants a divorce, or so he thinks...



## MrsWinters (Aug 17, 2013)

Hello, this is my first forum and I'm not really sure how much detail I'm suppose to give. My husband and I are both 29, we've been together for almost 4 years and married for almost 3. Recently my husband brought up wanting a divorce, he said he has lost himself in our marriage, and doesn't like the person he has become. Is this common, do people get through this? He says I'm his best friend and he loves me, he just doesn't know if he's "in love" with me anymore. I don't want to give up, I don't want to get a divorce. What should I do?


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

That's a classic sign/behavior of a person that is cheating, is it possible he is?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Mrs Winters give us more details about your troubles.

What is life like?


----------



## MrsWinters (Aug 17, 2013)

I found out last night that there has been an online "thing" going on with him and another girl. It ended yesterday when her fiance found out everything. We've been having issues and not really talking about them for a while. He told me today that his heart is dead and that he's done. He wants a divorce. He tells me that we're still friends and that he still loves me he's just not in love with me.


----------



## VFW (Oct 24, 2012)

MrsWinters said:


> I found out last night that there has been an online "thing" going on with him and another girl. It ended yesterday when her fiance found out everything. We've been having issues and not really talking about them for a while. He told me today that his heart is dead and that he's done. He wants a divorce. He tells me that we're still friends and that he still loves me he's just not in love with me.


That is BS double speak. He is having at least an emotional if not physical affair. You need to consult with an attorney as soon as possible and secure half of the marital assets for your protection. He is currently in the fog of an affair, so you will not get logical thought out of him right now. I would utilize the 180 approach and speak about finances and legal matters only. He wants to be friends? I don't know about you, but my friends don't do the things that he has done behind my back. Do not yell, cry or beg as it will all be wasted on him right now.


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

mablenc said:


> That's a classic sign/behavior of a person that is cheating, is it possible he is?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


my wife has always said that men don't leave... unless they think they've got a better deal!

He's found some one else...


----------

